# Big Breed show! enter!!!



## PintoTess

so just thought i would have some fun and do a breed show. Winners in each class will win a photo edit on Picnik (not much but thats all i can think of lol)
So the classes:
1. pinto/paint
2.welsh pony
3.shetland
4.thoroughbred (on the track and off the track)
5.friesian
6.palomino
7.quarter horse
8.appoloosa
9.Warmblood
10.Connemara
AND JUST FOR FUN...
Craziest horse or pony picture!!!
DEADLINE IS NOVEMBER 1ST


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I will have a photo for the Connie class tomorrow, I broke a bone in my elbow so have no new photos but will be on again tomorrow so hopefully can get some good photos


----------



## Shalani

No Arabian class???


----------



## RedTree

maybe under crazy horse  
I have entry for number 4 TB

































haha maybe to many pics


----------



## PintoTess

mk...sorry you know what i was down with tess this morning and i thought, i need an arabian class...oppps. So yes there is one and it will be class 12.


----------



## NordicJuniper

Class 1: Pinto

























Class 3: Shetland









Class 4: Thoroughbred

























Class 7: Quarter Horse

















Class 12: Arabian


----------



## PintoTess

looooove the arabian foal


----------



## Redial

no standardbred class?


----------



## PintoTess

i didnt think that standardbreds were that common so i didnt. But there can be one if you want..number 13 :/


----------



## Redial

yay! good chance I'll win something for once haha

Standardbred class



















TB Class.


----------



## Redial

oops sorry about the size....


----------



## PintoTess

picture size is good  i can actually see it


----------



## Rowzy

Class 12 Arabian:


----------



## rraylutz210

oh my goodness the Arabian foal is adorable! 

my entries to come soon. =)


----------



## Eliz

12. Arabian.
Vinnie:









Tiffany:









Angelina (sorry it's small, I used it as an avatar :/)









Gah, I'll post more when I get home so I can crop some ;P
Oh, and I hope its okay to post horses that we've shown/worked with even though we don't OWN them?


----------



## NordicJuniper

Thanks guys :] her name is Piper she is a doll. Won her first halter class a few weeks ago.


----------



## PintoTess

yeah thats fine


----------



## Redial

Oh sorry my standardbred is Ralphie and my TB is Amber


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Connemara Class-Jack

















Welsh Class- Levi (i know his plaited and not supposed to be,sorry)


----------



## Redial

showoff lol. Victorians, they just can't help themselves, always have to have the cutest ponies.


----------



## Waybueno

Quarter horse class:


----------



## Spirit Thyme

No Arabian


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Class 1 Pinto/Paint
Hercules ( 33" Mini Stallion )


----------



## PintoTess

yeah there is an arabian class ...class 12


----------



## Spirit Thyme

oops, didn't read past your first post LOL !

OK my entry for class 12 Arabian


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Eliz said:


> 12. Arabian.
> Vinnie:
> 
> 
> Tiffany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


HEY, I think I know you  :wink:


----------



## PintoTess

Stunning horses everyone ;p


----------



## Eliz

spirit thyme said:


> hey, i think i know you :d :wink:


gcaha?


----------



## NicoleS11

no morgan??


----------



## faye

for class 10, connemara:
Stan 3 days before he died:

























For class 2: welsh pony
Harvey


























and for class1 and class 9 (if you accept any coloured into class 1)
Reeco (a coloured Warmblood)


----------



## Kihee

Welsh (A) Pony
Amoor Kahoo - paddock name Henry


----------



## PintoTess

yeah any colour will be ok  no there is no morgan class but there can be if you want. class 14. ADDING NO MORE CLASSES PEOPLE!


----------



## Kihee

Warmblood Mare - Highway Tramp


----------



## Kihee

Thoroughbred Gelding
Monstricta (Maxi)


----------



## PintoTess

nice!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Eliz said:


> gcaha?


es ! And weren't you at the Heart of Oklahoma show this April too ? We talked last year at, I think the Tulsa fair ??? Yes I'm sure it's you


----------



## corinowalk

Scooter for colored



























Pretty Boy (bay) for arab

















Nico for QH


----------



## Eliz

Spirit Thyme said:


> es ! And weren't you at the Heart of Oklahoma show this April too ? We talked last year at, I think the Tulsa fair ??? Yes I'm sure it's you


No, I wasn't at the Heart of Oklahoma show, or at the fair last year 
I went this year with Vicky and Rose, we took Tiffany and CT. I don't think we met because it just dawned on me right after the fair that you were a part of gcaha... Because I've heard your name before


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Here are my entries for pinto, quarter horse and appaloosa classes...


----------



## PintoTess

cute little pinto horse


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

PintoTess said:


> cute little pinto horse


Thanks! Not the best pic of him...


----------



## PintoTess

he has very pretty colour on him. My mare goes that colour when she gets clipped


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Eliz said:


> No, I wasn't at the Heart of Oklahoma show, or at the fair last year
> I went this year with Vicky and Rose, we took Tiffany and CT. I don't think we met because it just dawned on me right after the fair that you were a part of gcaha... Because I've heard your name before


Oh, Ok was thinking of another gal, no matter  Nice to meet you here anyway ! I was at the Tulsa Fair, there were 2 Spirit Thyme Half Arab weanlings showing in the futurities...I went to cheer for them & support their owners :wink:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

PintoTess said:


> he has very pretty colour on him. My mare goes that colour when she gets clipped


His color is pretty odd, kind of changes to a "taupe" color when he has his winter coat in....
Some one told me he is a silver-bay and white pinto, but on his registration papers, it just says gray and white pinto.
Either way, I think he is adorable!  

Here is another snap of us driving, in it he almost looks black and white, but it was just the lighting.


----------



## Eliz

Spirit Thyme said:


> Oh, Ok was thinking of another gal, no matter  Nice to meet you here anyway ! I was at the Tulsa Fair, there were 2 Spirit Thyme Half Arab weanlings showing in the futurities...I went to cheer for them & support their owners :wink:


Yeah, I remember watching those classes 
Maybe I'll get to see you and Spirit at nationals, good luck!


----------



## PintoTess

so i wont be online for a few weeks as there has been a recall on my school laptop to put upgrades on it. so when i get it back i will judge the competition ok?


----------



## Carissa

Is it cool if i have two horses for the same catagory? if not just take the first one 
Attch 1: Thoroughbred- Snap (the little picture)
Attch 2: Thoroughbred- Pringles
Attch 3: Craziest horse or pony picture
Sorry about the size of the little picture.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

The big white and grey one, Dozer, is entered in catergory 1 and the little brown one, Bart, is entered in catergory 3  Wish I had better pics but nothing on this computer


----------



## PintoTess

nah they are perfect!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Is it to late to enter another? well if not enter for the TB class









Haha Redial was that towards me? :lol: Thats what we have! The best..hehe


----------



## PintoTess

ok, he is entered


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

here are 3 of my horses.. the 1st one for palomino.. the 2nd two for off the track racehorses.. the first one has been of the track for just under 2 years and the second has been off the track for under a year ..


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

and some pics for the craziest horse


----------



## PintoTess

oh gosh laughed till i cried at your funny bucking photo !


----------



## darrenvale

1. pinto/paint - Quill








Girlie









2.welsh pony - Minstral

























3.shetland - Doodle (she is pregnant :L)


----------



## rbarlo32

shetland class


----------



## rbarlo32

Pinto


----------



## alltimelowx

My part-loan Standardbred, Calum 
(p.s sorry if its too late to enter :?)


----------



## Velvetgrace

Class 7 - Quarter Horse

AQHA Stallion: BO BAR ZIP

Owned by my family for 8 years


----------



## Regan7312

PintoTess said:


> looooove the arabian foal


Oh my gosh me too! How pretty!


----------



## PintoTess

ENTRIES CLOSED!!!! will start judging now....stand by winners!


----------



## barrelracer7335

Thoroughbred class:
My babies from left to right Sync, Make my Mark, Bigs and Laysin









My TB track stud - Watch Big Blue









Quarter Horse class:
My pleasure gelding - Max (UUU Watch Me Dash)








One of my barrel horses, Max's full brother - Marley (UUU Im Dashing)








Our barrel stud - Tipper (Its a Dunn Dealeo)


----------



## barrelracer7335

sorry didnt read your post


----------



## Eliz

I don't want to get this thread locked or anything but barrelracer7335's photos are not hers. 
The thoroughbreds are from a wallpaper site, the 'track stud' is from go pets online, and I didn't even bother checking the others.... look at the image location.


----------



## PintoTess

thanks for thst eliz  and the entries are CLOSED so they woulndt be judged anyways. have started judging and will finish this afternoon when i get home from school


----------



## HNS101

Arabian class 12








IMG_4946.jpg- Brovo







IMG_4988.jpg -Brie







IMG_5001.jpg -Ovation

The chesnut is Brie the bay is brovo and the colt is ovation!


----------



## Gus

What?! No Arabians? and is it a pix or a pedigree cuz i haz my arabians pedigree....


----------



## Gus

hey excuse me barrelracer7335....uh you're pictue with...Marley I believe it is....where did you do that barrel racing? I think I see my old 4H leader in the background O.O


----------



## faye

interesting that its a guy riding in the last photo barrelracet7335 has posted. you can tell by the hip shape and the hands oh and a lack of boobs.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Class 4- TBs --Mr. Hero  
The last picture of his body was when he was only off the track for about 6 months. He was still gaining some weight!


----------



## rbarlo32

PintoTess said:


> thanks for thst eliz  and the entries are CLOSED so they woulndt be judged anyways. have started judging and will finish this afternoon when i get home from school


you can't enter any more photos


----------



## PintoTess

ummm no...


----------



## PintoTess

sorry the last couple of entries are not entered. I posted NO MORE ENTRIES in big letters and everyone started posting! lol  winners posted in 5 minutes.


----------



## luvmyqh

PintoTess said:


> thanks for thst eliz  and the entries are CLOSED so they woulndt be judged anyways. have started judging and will finish this afternoon when i get home from school


 
it said by nov. 1 st????? what the heck!!!???


----------



## luvmyqh

i'll try for the quater hose though.....


----------



## PintoTess

*and the winners are:*

i tried to mix it up a little so that not the same person won 2 things:
1. pinto/paint-DARRENVALE
2.welsh pony-KIHEE
3.shetland-RBARL30
4.thoroughbred -CARISSA
5.friesian- NO ONE ENTERED!
6.palomino-BABY DOLL AMY
7.quarter horse-WAYBUENO
8.appoloosa-SPIRITEDLITTLECOPPERSPOTS
9.Warmblood-FAYE
10.Connemara-JACKOFDIAMONDS
11. craziest horse or pony-RED TREE
12.arabian-SPIRIT THYME
13.standardbred-REDIAL

well done to the winners!  psot your photos that you want edited on this thread and i will do them as aoon as picnik starts working agian 

pssst: to anyone that didnt win but still wants an edit i have a thread called "i picnik edit your photos "


----------



## PintoTess

umm today is november 1st!


----------



## rbarlo32

yipee I won shetland class


----------



## PintoTess

haha lol  wanna edit done? post it and i will do it on picnik for you  bit of a crappy prize but...


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

lol congrats to the winnerss !!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

i would love to have this pic edited seeing as he is the horse that won the palomino pic he can have the edit of him.. thanx xxx


----------



## rbarlo32

what kind of thing would you do to the pic?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Hey, Thanks!

I think this is the pic of Kozmo I'd like edited.
Can you take the green panel out, and have him looking out over some beautiful view, or some thing?

If not (green panel out) , just use the original image I entered, and just surprise me!


----------



## PintoTess

i could edit out the green panel, but the laptop wont let me upload images that have been done on photoshop  so i will just have to do a picnik edit sorry :/ and rbarlo30 i will just do it on picnik, name, colour and all that stuff, make it look pretty


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Okay, just surprise me then. 
Thanks again.


----------



## darrenvale

Thanks  x


----------



## PintoTess

Baby doll amy, whats your horses name? and show name if he has it


----------



## PintoTess

finished them  Baby Doll Amy, if this isnt your horses name just tell me (I just looked in your "barn" for his name lol" they ok?


----------



## PintoTess

come on guys. I need to know if they are ok or not :S


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

thts awesome!! better than anything i could doo thanx soo much ! xx


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

oh and yeah thats his name lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Yes, that's great!

Love the bow on Kozmo's tail, and the hart too, not so sure about the "snow" treatment but otherwise love it, THANKS!


----------



## darrenvale

Its really good thank you  x


----------



## PintoTess

its ok, i can take the snow out...


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

PintoTess said:


> its ok, i can take the snow out...


That would be great, but only if it is not too much trouble.....


----------



## PintoTess

nah its fine  I will just have to do it again without the snow, But its not too musch trouble


----------



## PintoTess

done! is it ok?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Wow, that was quick.
LOVE it thanks again!

(now, stupid question. If I want to save it to my pics, I just need to do the "save image as" thing, right?)


----------



## PintoTess

haha! right click and click save image ..make sense right.
and the pics only take me 2 minutes to do anyway. want more? I have another thread. I will do as many as you want, nut on my other thread


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I might just have to pick out some more shots, and see what you come up with!
Thanks again!


----------



## equiniphile

*Classes 3 & 1: Pinto Shetland stallion Buckeye WCF Steel Soldier:*


















*Class 4; Thoroughbred mare Molly's Cat:*


----------



## equiniphile

Oops ignore my last post; I didn't see there had been winners posted!


----------



## PintoTess

haha lol  I was just about to EXPLODE when I saw you had "tried" to enter your horses! then I saw your other posts and Im like oh ok then  lol


----------



## equiniphile

haha sorry about that


----------



## PintoTess

nah its ok lol  i will have another comp soon so then you can enter it ok


----------



## equiniphile

Sounds good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

lol yes


----------

